# Sunflower Lecithin.



## Otis54 (Oct 8, 2019)

Can Sunflower Lecithin substitute soy protein in sausage making?


----------



## tallbm (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi there and welcome!

Because it is almost all fat and has no protein content it likely would not work.

Soy protein concentrate or isolate would work.  Also Non Fat Dried Milk would work.  I think there are some oddball ones out there as well but I think the trend is they all are heavier in protein and lighter in the fat and carb make up.

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will fill in the gaps or correct anything I may have misstated. :)


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 8, 2019)

I think someone mentioned whey protein as a possible sub too.


----------



## Otis54 (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you for your response. I was aware of what would be alternatives to soy protein. I've used sunflower lecithin as a binder in magic butter and it works great to bind the fats with the water and sugars while candy making. I thought it may work for sausage as well.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 10, 2019)

Otis54 said:


> Thank you for your response. I was aware of what would be alternatives to soy protein. I've used sunflower lecithin as a binder in magic butter and it works great to bind the fats with the water and sugars while candy making. I thought it may work for sausage as well.



Feel free to give it a shot on a 2 pound batch or so.  Worse case you end up with loose sausage and you just throw that in with some eggs or something and call it an interesting experiment :)


----------



## Otis54 (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks again tallbm. I might. My freezer is full at the moment. Just finished 5 lbs. of breakfast sausage.


----------

